

Where to start – pondering over couple of ideas, no money to invest - runna

Mind munching a couple of home business ideas for a month now. No money (literally) to invest on. Time is precious as I am full-time mom for a 2 yr old. Longing to do something on my own to gain satisfaction in life. Where to start?
======
onion2k
A lack of time and a lack of money doesn't change anything. You still need to
focus on what pain you're going to solve, and what solution you can sell to
people. Figure that out first, then test the ideas by putting them in front of
people and getting feedback. At that point (hopefully) people should start
offering to buy what you're offering (if they say they love it but they're not
willing to buy, they don't love it enough). If they're not buying, iterate and
improve the offering, then try pitching it to people again. If there are
people buying, start doing the thing you're suggesting. Congratulations,
you're now running a startup.

If you don't have much time, do it all over a longer period (months instead of
weeks).

If you don't have money, do everything digitally instead of on paper. That's
the only difference it makes (at this stage).

~~~
runna
Many thanks onion2k! I will now move forward.

And not to forget, thanks to my dear friend who suggested me to ask in this
forum who also said this is a place where people are helpful and positive.
True!

